# Corel Draw 10 Barcode



## Knautschbaer (8. August 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

Ich weiss gar nicht ob das Thema hier richtig ist aber ich versuche es dennoch mal.

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen - wie ich mit Corel Draw 10 - einen Barcode ertsllen kann !?

Wäre wirklich wichtig zu wissen - vielen Dank im vorraus.


----------



## möp (9. August 2004)

such dir nen Barcode-Font - installiere diesen - ziehe in Corel nen Textfeld  auf und los...


----------



## josDesign (23. Mai 2007)

Das Programm ist ein eigenständiges Tool vom Corel 10


----------

